# Possible Replacement of Lard?



## Soapey (Nov 1, 2014)

Hi there, well I've been doing a bit of research on making soap...I've yet to do more and grasp the full concept of it. Particularly about the oil fats and all. I found a few recipes that are appealing, however they use lard. I'm not very fond of lard, and I have a reaction to eating any form of pig. Does anyone know if there is a way to replace lard and vegetable shortening with some other kind of oil or butter? Is that possible? If anyone knows anything about this and had maybe even successfully tried it...I would love to know.


----------



## rkintn (Dec 12, 2002)

This is a great site for soap recipes and help in figuring out which oils to use to replace lard with.http://www.soapcalc.net/ I'm not sure about not using lard or vegetable shortening. When I don't use lard, I use vegetable shortening which contains palm kernel oil.


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

You'll want to compare the fatty acids of lard to the fatty acids of other oils. You should be able to do this with soapcalc.net

I can't imagine making soap without using lard. I'm sorry that you have a bad reaction to it because your skin is missing out.


----------



## Soapey (Nov 1, 2014)

Thanks, I've read a recipe using only coconut but I'm looking for a creamier lather and more moisturizing recipe if possible, avoiding lard. If anyone knows of on that is both moisturizing and somewhat creamy, let me know.


----------



## Wendy (May 10, 2002)

I agree with Cyndi. I couldn't imagine not using lard. Actually, my recipe is mostly lard with a little bit of coconut oil thrown in to help it lather. You might want to try it. You may be surprised at how much you might like it.  I also use lard because it is about the cheapest thing I can find.


----------



## halfpint (Jan 24, 2005)

Most of my soaps don't have lard. I make for many friends and family, and several of them are vegetarian and don't want any animal products (other than beeswax & honey) on their body. I use primarily organic oils.

I tend to stay away from lard as I have had reactions to it occasionally, but most of the time don't, so I think it is due to chemicals not the lard itself. It's hard to find organic lard. 

I think the lard soaps tend to end up a little harder than vegetable based soaps, but I overcome that by adding a little beeswax into the soap when I don't use cocoa butter.

I make a soap for several people that has lots of cocoa butter, shea butter and aloe butter in it and many say it is very moisturizing. I don't personally care for it much though. My recipe is close to the one linked below, note that they substitute palm oil for the lard for an all vegetable recipe:
http://candleandsoap.about.com/od/S...-Recipe-With-Cocoa-Butter-And-Shea-Butter.htm

Miller soap has a page of all vegetable recipes in the link below, but I always run all recipes through a soap calculator as I measure to the tenth ounce: http://www.millersoap.com/soapallveg.html

Dawn


----------



## Jlynnp (Sep 9, 2014)

halfpint said:


> Most of my soaps don't have lard. I make for many friends and family, and several of them are vegetarian and don't want any animal products (other than beeswax & honey) on their body. I use primarily organic oils.
> 
> I tend to stay away from lard as I have had reactions to it occasionally, but most of the time don't, so I think it is due to chemicals not the lard itself. It's hard to find organic lard.
> 
> ...


I never use lard in my soaps, most of mine contain Castor Oil, Palm Oil, Coconut Oil and Olive Oil. I also only use essential oils for scenting. I can second Miller soap and soap calc. :thumb:


----------



## Janis R (Jun 27, 2013)

Soapey
I agree with all above replies
What about beef or bison tallow? 
Have you tried home grown lard instead of commercial lard?
Why would you not use vegetable oils?
I make castile soap with olive oil which is real mild, there are many recipes for that.
I suggest if you are just starting out to only make small batches of soap to start. Start with a basic soap and then progress form there.
Also find a tare scale, it will be very helpful.

Good luck


----------

